# Replaceing a stock 65 GTO valve cover 3/4" grommet with breather.



## Carl DeYenno (Mar 24, 2017)

Recently Ive had issues the with dip stick popping out of place and oilng down the exhaust manifold and firewall on my tri-powered 389. This began shortly after the last oil change where I took the advice of a forum post where it was recommeded using Rotella 15w40 engine oil because of its lubrication advantages for diesel also benefit an older gas engine. Maybe it does but I never had the blowout problem using 10w40 so Ill be changing back. I also wanted to replace the 3/4" grommet on the right side with a breather but cant seem to find one that fits the hole. I dont want to change out the valve covers so does anyone have a part number for a breather that fits.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Sounds to me like the oil was overfilled at your oil change.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I just added two breathers to my 67 valve covers, but I'm a bit unclear about what you're trying to do. Amazon has .75 push in breathers.


----------



## Carl DeYenno (Mar 24, 2017)

Jerry H. said:


> Sounds to me like the oil was overfilled at your oil change.
> [/QUOTE
> I do my own oil changes so that was not the problem.


----------



## Carl DeYenno (Mar 24, 2017)

armyadarkness said:


> I just added two breathers to my 67 valve covers, but I'm a bit unclear about what you're trying to do. Amazon has .75 push in breathers.


I want to replace the plug on the right valve cover with a breather.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's what I always use... They're 3/4 so they'll push right in.









Amazon.com: Racing Power Company R9359X 1-1/4" O.D. x 3/4" I.D. Aluminum Valve Cover with Oil Baffle, (Pack of 2) : Automotive


Buy Racing Power Company R9359X 1-1/4" O.D. x 3/4" I.D. Aluminum Valve Cover with Oil Baffle, (Pack of 2): Valve Covers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine had OEM covers with a mushroom style breather in both... I changed to aluminum covers, without breathers, so I added these. I have them on my Vette, too.


----------

